# Here's a nice one, yeah ooooverpriced.



## Rust_Trader (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/32084115741...ee-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1#ht_1295wt_922


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 1, 2012)

"trusted forks"

Obviously this guy knows what he's talking about Santi.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 1, 2012)

IT MAY BE *GOOD ENOUGH TO GET YOU ON TELEVISION. {MAYBE ?}


Oh, now the price make sense.


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 1, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> IT MAY BE *GOOD ENOUGH TO GET YOU ON TELEVISION. {MAYBE ?}
> 
> 
> Oh, now the price make sense.




Hell! Now that I know that I think I'll offer him double! Since when do people get on TV by buying a bike on eBay?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 1, 2012)

ohdeebee said:


> Hell! Now that I know that I think I'll offer him double! Since when do people get on TV by buying a bike on eBay?




Well the price is now more reasonable. $3500 still high I think but it's nice


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 1, 2012)

Good to see the price come down substantially. Still a bit high but I think that bike has potential. The paint looks like it would probably clean up and everything else looks to be there. I'd be more interested at $1500 to $2K but that probably won't land me a TV spot


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 1, 2012)

ohdeebee said:


> Good to see the price come down substantially. Still a bit high but I think that bike has potential. The paint looks like it would probably clean up and everything else looks to be there. I'd be more interested at $1500 to $2K but that probably won't land me a TV spot





Lol probably it won't, I'd jump on it for $3k shipped to my door. Well let's see what's happens


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, I'll bite...what did I miss??  $3,500 seems a fair price, top end of retail, was it another price to start off?  What's the "tv bit" about ???


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 1, 2012)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Okay, I'll bite...what did I miss??  $3,500 seems a fair price, top end of retail, was it another price to start off?  What's the "tv bit" about ???




He had it originally listed at $7500. Somewhere in the ad he mentions that it's the type of bike that could land you on TV. Unless he removed that too. Maybe he saw this post...


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe he's a Cabe-er, that appears to be gone along with the new price.  I think he should list it for $500 Buy It Now (hint, hint.....wink, wink)


----------



## slick (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd say $3500 is a good price. It will probably go for $4500-5k is my guess. Love the color on it. I havn't seen too many in that color combo?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks like the Schwinn-Scholar is the high bidder.  That's a bid on the high retail side, but that would clean up pretty good I'd suspect.  Not sure that's a $3,500 bike even then, though.


----------



## slick (Feb 1, 2012)

Well if he gets it, it will be 10 minutes from my house! No shipping if he resells it! Haha!!!


----------

